# Euphoria



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Few shots of Uno going nuts with some leftover peanut butter, please excuse the raptor claws, he's overdue on the trim.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The ultimate way to snack!! In Bed, wrapped in all the blankets, and barely having to lift your head!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

It's like he's making out with the jar haha great photos!!

I wish I'd thought of that before I threw away our peanut butter jar last week, Duke would've loved it!! (though the human peanut butter is full of stuff to make it even more unhealthy, so he should prob stick to his all natural peanut butter with nothing added to it :tongue


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I always let him lick the leftovers whether its peanut butter, sour cream (his favorite) or mayo, its not enough to cause any digestive upsets and he loves it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, what a life. Lying on a padded suede bed, lovingly covered up with a nice lambswool blanket, handed a peanut butter jar to snack on by his loving doting owner. Are our pups spoilt or what? 
What cool photo's, he really enjoys life, you can tell that a mile off!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Look at him in his blankie! What a baby <3


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know, I'm awful. I try not to spoil my pets, but somehow it happens along the way. He absolutely hates being cold, so every evening its blankie time. He wont go to sleep unless he's covered by one. He'd make a terrible hunting companion.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> God, what a life. Lying on a padded suede bed, lovingly covered up with a nice lambswool blanket, handed a peanut butter jar to snack on by his loving doting owner. Are our pups spoilt or what?
> What cool photo's, he really enjoys life, you can tell that a mile off!


Lol, you forgot to mention, eating organic peanut butter. :biggrin1:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Those are hilarious! He looks like he's stoned and has a serious case of the munchies!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pictures! And what a fantastic idea of giving them empty jars. Of course little Lola could get her entire head inside and just my luck would get it stuck!


----------

